# Do I really need an air pump?



## ix9000

Hello everyone,
This is my first post and I would like to say hi. I have a 35g tank (no plants yet and a aqua clear filter.) I currently run an air pump full time but I have heard that this may not be necesary. Perhaps I could run the air pump at night only? ( This tank is in a small office and not having to run the pump all the time would be nice.)

Here is a list of current fish.
Gymnocorymbus ternetzi (White Skirt Tetra) = 2
Danio aequipnnatus (Giant Danio) = 2
Poecilia latipinna (Mollies) = 5 (2 Male, 3 Female).
Trichogaster trichopterus (Opaline Gourami) = 1(Female), 1(Male) (still tiny)
Hypostomus plecostomus (Plecostomus) = 1
Leporinus fasciatus (Banded Leporinus) = 2 (also tiny)


----------



## bscman

Welcome to the forum!!!

A good strong filter, many times, is all you need to keep the water aerated.
Oxygen gets into the water via agitation at the surface...

One way to get around the worry oxygen levels in the tank is to get live plants! Of course, this will require good lighting...but the plants produce oxygen for the fish to use, and also help keep your tank cycling well.

Another thing to consider is how stocked your tank is--more fish/larger fish will need more oxygen than a few tiny fish. 

In your case, having the extra agitation at the surface would probably be a good thing...
Why? You've got some pretty big fish (that will probably need a new, and much larger home before long...)

Your two banded leporinus will reach 12" in length, though they are pretty peaceful.

You're pleco is going to get too large for your tank as well--you do know they get well over a foot long, right?

Those gourami can also reach up to 6" and can be territorial against other gourami or other tank mates--it'll get worse as they get larger/older.

Tetra's are a shoaling fish, and do best in groups of 6+...they can be pretty unhappy/stressed/lonely when in smaller numbers.


----------



## emc7

If the air doesn't run a filter, air is nice but not necessary. But I always suggest having more than one filter on every tank. A large sponge filter with a small powerhead would give you some extra biological filtration.


----------



## ix9000

Thanks for the reply. I realize I have some fish that are much to big for my tank.... a case of someone trying to be nice and buy me fish and a store clerk who didnt even know what she was selling. I am planing another bigger tank before things get really bad.


----------



## bscman

ix9000 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I realize I have some fish that are much to big for my tank.... a case of someone trying to be nice and buy me fish and a store clerk who didnt even know what she was selling. I am planing another bigger tank before things get really bad.


It's okay, it happens.
I just try and shy people away from buying the fish now with the thought "I'll upgrade later" because you never know where you'll be and what your position is when that fish NEEDS a larger home.

Personally, I have a group of juvenile tiger barbs and a red-tailed shark in a 25 gallon tank. As adults, this is much too small of a tank for these fish.
However, the shark is about 1.25" long, and the barbs are about half an inch long. I've got plenty of time to grow out before I need to move them, and I have a 30g tank just sitting around...and a 4foot tank that will be empty in the next few weeks.
So I know how it goes having young fish, that can potentially get huge, in small tanks. Its just fine for now :lol: Just call it a "grow out" tank.


----------



## davedudeman

Air pumps are used more for decoration I believe.


----------



## ch2linda

Sponge Filters Are Wonderful Decorations Dont You Think?


----------



## Apotheosis

davedudeman said:


> Air pumps are used more for decoration I believe.


Definitely. That's pretty much what their purpose is.

A good filter is all you need.


----------



## musho3210

For now it is decorative, when you have plants they can help a but

run it at night, during the day surface distruption gets rid of CO2 which is not what you want in a planted tank. But at night use it since plants take in oxygen at night. So plug it into a timer and make it go on when lights off. But that is for planted tanks only.


----------



## tropical

u dont need an air pump u can go to big w or a pet shop and buy an oxy-shell which releases oxygen for your fish


----------



## David-P

its funny that you are thinking about running it at night.

i used to unplug mine at night because it was kind of loud


----------

